# Reason 12 is out, is it worth it?



## lychee (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## lychee (Sep 1, 2021)

I'd let everyone answer that question, but here's my:

Without counting that the Intro and Lite versions have disappeared and that you only have the choice between the full version and the subscription (what do I hate this kind of commercial policy!).

Another thing that makes me angry about Reason 12 (yes I'm doing my French! :emoji_angry, We agree that Reason Lite was offered, either with equipment or I do not know what delirium of promotional partnership?

So why should I, who bought Intro with my money, have to pay as much (299 €) for the update as the one who didn't pour money into the software?

To try to finish my post positively, the new Combinator is really a killer (well it seems), and we can now do an almost infinite number of interactions.
Even if it is a pity that there are very few striking new features apart from this Combinator, high resolution and Mimic.

Sorry it's stronger than me ... noooooo ... French comes out of there!!!
Damn, it's not possible!


----------



## arroncx (Sep 1, 2021)

Tricky one; Ive been on Reason since version 1 : there really isn't a lot in here in the new update im interested in : the new sampler is never going to be as good as Kontakt, the changes to Combinator are nice, but not awesome, and the graphics improvements won't make my tracks sound any better. These days I use Reason as a rack inside Cubase, so in that context, none of the changes are really an advantage to me. I think I'll stay on 11 for as long as possible. Id have loved video support, VST3 support etc. I did wonder if it the end for Reason as I DAW when they moved to subscription, and rack plugins. Maybe they don't see Reason as DAW anymore, and they are just an instrument marketplace and subscription service ?


----------



## lychee (Sep 1, 2021)

arroncx said:


> Id have loved video support, VST3 support etc.


I read somewhere on the reasontalk forum that VST3 support is for this year.

Cakewalk is my DAW and I use Reason Intro 11 just for the rack and Friktion (not included in Intro), and I don't know if I'm ready to spend € 299 for the new Reason 12.
I just need to go over the gain I would have when switching from Intro 11 to the full version of 12.


----------



## Nico5 (Sep 2, 2021)

I also find the upgrade price on the high side when compared to the new/improved features or comparing it the new price.

More than just the price, it feels like a squeeze play. I had bought Reason 11 Studio and while I'm not losing the extra instruments and fx from that, there's no upgrade path to a new "Studio" version with a few additional new extensions.

So as an existing and many times upgrading customer (since Recycle 1 and Reason 1), the warm and fuzzy feelings I had towards the company have been pretty much wiped out and replaced by a very transactional relationship. As a result (unlike prior years), I'm not rushing into an upgrade this time around.

On the other hand, I'm not really mad at them, since it must be absolutely hell to be a music software and soundware provider these days. There is such an influx of talent producing high quality and sometimes innovative software and soundware, that supply must surely be exceeding demand, even while us chronic shoppers here at vi-control are trying our best to accumulate unreasonably large collections of such products.


----------



## Antkn33 (Sep 2, 2021)

90 day trial








Reason 12 Is Here—and Free for 90 Days


Use it as a DAW or a plugin for next-level sampling and virtual modular creations. Sign up for a 90-day free trial of Reason+.




reverb.com


----------



## Nico5 (Sep 2, 2021)

I found this a rather balanced review:


----------



## Bman70 (Sep 2, 2021)

lychee said:


> So why should I, who bought Intro with my money, have to pay as much (299 €) for the update as the one who didn't pour money into the software?


The upgrade from Intro / Lite is $299. The full version is $399. So you end up paying the same price for the full version. However, I'm sure it will go on sale around the holidays.


----------



## lychee (Sep 2, 2021)

Bman70 said:


> The upgrade from Intro / Lite is $299. The full version is $399. So you end up paying the same price for the full version. However, I'm sure it will go on sale around the holidays.


But I would also pay the same price as someone who has never paid a single penny into these products, that's what bothers me.
It's a bit as if those who got Kontakt Player for free could claim the same rebates for an update as I who have a full Kontakt.
Similarly I think those who bought Reason Studio were quite bad at the fact that I would buy the update at 129 € like them when I came from the Intro version.
But the truth is that 299 € it hurts my budget for "so little" of real news, and as I said before, the only interest for me is the additional content between Intro and a full version, and if this content is worth it to me.


----------



## lychee (Sep 2, 2021)

Even if I am disappointed with the few new features, it must still be admitted that this Combinator makes you want to.
Some have had an idea that has not crossed my mind and which is nevertheless obvious, that of using this Combinator to create a complete interface to control its external equipment.






Moreover on this subject it would be good if in this version 12 they set up the midi learn to facilitate this kind of constructions.


----------



## Nico5 (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Tren (Sep 4, 2021)

Without cross grade pricing, I can't consider this DAW. There isn't enough value there. I already own Komplete and, given the laggard sequencer updates, that's the market it plays in - to me.

If I were *just starting out*, it would look a lot more attractive, especially if I had budgetary constraints... However, I'd still likely skip it because it doesn't include Kontakt and that's kind of a big deal - if I'm to be efficient with my funds. Synths are kind of "dime a dozen," these days.

Honestly, I'm a bit confused by Reason. It feels like it's straddling the fence. I'm not sure if they want to be competitive in the DAW market, or in the virtual instrument product bundle market segment. I'm not sure what the development focus is, and therefore I wouldn't invest in something that has QoL lacks in the sequencer until I got great communication from the developers regarding what they were planning to do about that moving forwards. The Reason developers have a pretty abysmal history there, so I have no confidence in them to provide that or follow up on it.

I see it as another purchase that has a very high likelihood to bring more bitterness and regret into my life.

I don't need that. I'd rather buy more Kontakt libraries. The time for "investing in hope" is over, and I'm done buying projects as a charity measure to "help them stay afloat." Survival of the fittest applies here, as well.


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 4, 2021)

Tren said:


> It feels like it's straddling the fence. I'm not sure if they want to be competitive in the DAW market, or in the virtual instrument product bundle market segment.


I agree with the "straddling the fence" part of this. Most work station products are built around a DAW with a collection of instruments and effects attached. Reason is built around a platform that hosts instruments and effects, with a (mediocre) DAW attached. In a way, the platform part is the world's most complicated modular synthesizer. but it's also a lot more than that.

There's a reason (pun unavoidable) that they introduced a VST3 version of Reason. That's where the strength of the product is.


----------



## lychee (Sep 4, 2021)

I hear a lot of people asking for the VST3 format to be implemented in reason, and I realize that I don't know what more it brings.
Being the latest version, I guess it's better, but what's the noticeable difference between VST2 and VST3?


----------



## Nico5 (Sep 4, 2021)

lychee said:


> I hear a lot of people asking for the VST3 format to be implemented in reason, and I realize that I don't know what more it brings.
> Being the latest version, I guess it's better, but what's the noticeable difference between VST2 and VST3?


Some of the technical details are outlined in articles like this one.

But arguably even more important: Increasingly many newer plugins only exist as VST3, since VST2 is no longer available to be licensed. So any plugin host that isn't capable of VST3 effectively shuts out some of the VST plugin ecosystem.


----------



## Nico5 (Sep 4, 2021)

Tren said:


> Honestly, I'm a bit confused by Reason


yeah - they've been pivoting several times and I expect more of that. 

There's been significant technical excellence and innovation at Reason (formerly Propellerheads) over the years. Recycle and REX2, Rewire, Rebirth, and then Reason all had considerable significance in the evolution of music software. In a parallel universe Propellerheads might have become a much bigger strategic ecosystem player like Steinberg, Emagic(turned into Apple subsidiary), or Ableton.

But it wasn't to be and now they seem to be pivoting every few years and owned by investment companies like increasingly many classic music software makers. At least Steinberg is still owned by a music company and Apple still has some music in it's soul (although I can't help but wonder for how much longer there's any soul left at Apple).

I blame the advent of an increasing supply of excellent talent in the music making software and sound library scene. That supply is overwhelming the demand for such things and the available money gets distributed between more and more players, leaving less for each of them. 

I expect more significant trouble and resulting pivoting for many of the investment capital owned companies in the years to come, with resulting upheaval for long time users like us. And many of the classic and influential smaller players may just cease to develop and eventually exist as their owners retire and/or burn out. Some of them may get gobbled up by the kind of specialized companies that milk outdated software for a while.

My heart is bleeding for many of them. Mother nature and economics can be cruel.

Interesting side effect may very well be that people and studios having large collections of classic software that's no longer actively developed may end up seeing themselves migrate to Windows due to generally longer backwards compatibility cycles compared to MacOS. Alternatively some of them may start hoarding older Macs (to have replacements for those that break) to ensure they can keep running older software/soundware.


----------



## charlieclouser (Sep 4, 2021)

The fact that they seem to be deprecating ReWire is a crime against art and possibly a human rights violation.

I shall not rest until I see them in the dock at the Hague!

(Well, maybe just a little nap first, I was up late last night....)


----------



## NekujaK (Sep 4, 2021)

As a die-hard Reason user (since v2.5), nothing in Reason 12 motivates me to upgrade.

Also, for me personally, there's another much larger consideration... I'm still on Win 7, and Reason 12 is the first version that requires Win 10. So to step up to Reason 12, I would basically need to rebuild my entire software setup, and Reason 12 is definitely not worth that effort


----------



## Nico5 (Sep 4, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> I'm still on Win 7


good technique for increasingly large savings, due to more and more new releases no longer supporting that platform  

p.s. Love your tag-line!


----------



## NekujaK (Sep 4, 2021)

Nico5 said:


> good technique for increasingly large savings, due to more and more new releases no longer supporting that platform
> 
> p.s. Love your tag-line!


My dinosaur days are fast approaching! I haven't found the shiny new music tech yet that will motivate me to make the move to Win 10, but I'm sure it'll happen soon enough.

BTW, that tag line is inspired by a fortune cookie I once got in a Chinese restaurant: "You appeal to a small group of confused people."  So true...


----------



## easyrider (Sep 4, 2021)

I use the reason rack…upgrade to 12 is the price of a plugin.

I really don't see what the issue is….


----------



## Tren (Sep 4, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I use the reason rack…upgrade to 12 is the price of a plugin.
> 
> I really don't see what the issue is….


That "plug-in" you can buy with that money may deliver more value than the DAW upgrade.

Monetary waste is not what most people are gunning for. Most people do value estimations before spending money. Otherwise, you end up dumping tons of money into a lot of unnecessary upgrades and purchases because "it's not that expensive."

Here's a concept: Many cheap things add up to one expensive bill.

I know it's something many people don't keep in mind, but some do and are richer for it.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 4, 2021)

Tren said:


> That "plug-in" you can buy with that money may deliver more value than the DAW upgrade.
> 
> Monetary waste is not what most people are gunning for. Most people do value estimations before spending money. Otherwise, you end up dumping tons of money into a lot of unnecessary upgrades and purchases because "it's not that expensive."
> 
> ...


Reason is not a DAW to me…it’s a plethora of virtual instruments….and offers amazing value for 129


----------



## Braveheart (Sep 4, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I use the reason rack…upgrade to 12 is the price of a plugin.
> 
> I really don't see what the issue is….


Not throwing away money is an issue for some persons. They have a life and obligations and can't spend money on a gazillions plugins...


----------



## easyrider (Sep 4, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> Not throwing away money is an issue for some persons. They have a life and obligations and can't spend money on a gazillions plugins...


I‘m sure if they looked harder at that expenditure they could afford 129 for an upgrade.

I’ve not Drunk alcohol for over 6 months…I haven’t eaten a takeaway for 8 months….

The amount of money I’ve saved is staggering….

If making music is a hobby and something you enjoy 129 to upgrade some software is not a major purchase…

I have friends who go out and spend twice that amount on a meal and night out….wake up the next day with a sore head and nothing to show for it…..each to their own.


----------



## shropshirelad (Sep 5, 2021)

I've upgraded but not for £129 - I saved over £40 with a little shopping around online. Love the new hi-res and the new zoom (esp the Rack Plugin). Reason's never looked so good.


----------



## lychee (Sep 5, 2021)

Everyone's arguments are valid, not being rich myself, I pay attention to my expenses, but I can do without the superfluous to sometimes give myself some pleasures.

129 $ / € is not the sea to drink (French expression), except that for me it is 299 € coming from Intro, and there it starts to make a budget.
I had paid 79 € Reason Intro, and I had taken it only to use Friktion, which I had purchased the same day.
If I subtract € 79 from the € 399 of the full version of Reason 12, that gives me € 320, so I'm still a winner in the story.

The problem is that the other plugins are of no use to me, I already have tons of instruments with Komplete, the Arturia V Collection ...
I really regret that Reason Studio changed its policy and no longer gives the possibility to take a small version of their programs.
Not being a fan of the subscription and loving buying things once and for all, they only leave me the choice of a full version of which only the new combinator interests me.


----------



## José Herring (Sep 5, 2021)

I beta tested Reason 12. Upgraded as soon as it was available. I think time will tell ultimately what direction Reason will go in. For now, Reason 12 offers a ton of value. The combinator is killer. Mimic, undewhelming. HiRes...kind of cool. The "Daw" part of reason, well you have to look at it for a different point of view. It was a sequencer to control the rack. Then they added audio. It's kind of cool for doing loop work, chopping it up, exporting as Rex files to go in Dr. Rex.... That being said. I do none of that. Haven't in years. I use REason as mostly synth and creative FX. It's kind of cool for that. Some good RE's too I picked up along the way. It's a really great creative modular synth/fx environment that can lead to a ton of experimentation with an endless amount of CV routing for creating some pretty cool motion in your sounds. 

I love using it inside Cubase. Best of both worlds.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 5, 2021)

José Herring said:


> I beta tested Reason 12. Upgraded as soon as it was available. I think time will tell ultimately what direction Reason will go in. For now, Reason 12 offers a ton of value. The combinator is killer. Mimic, undewhelming. HiRes...kind of cool. The "Daw" part of reason, well you have to look at it for a different point of view. It was a sequencer to control the rack. Then they added audio. It's kind of cool for doing loop work, chopping it up, exporting as Rex files to go in Dr. Rex.... That being said. I do none of that. Haven't in years. I use REason as mostly synth and creative FX. It's kind of cool for that. Some good RE's too I picked up along the way. It's a really great creative modular synth/fx environment that can lead to a ton of experimentation with an endless amount of CV routing for creating some pretty cool motion in your sounds.
> 
> I love using it inside Cubase. Best of both worlds.


Is Friktion part of the 12 release now? Or still a separate purchase?


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Sep 5, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Is Friktion part of the 12 release now? Or still a separate purchase?


It's a separate purchase. REs that weren't bundled to begin with generally don't get bundled until many years have passed, and even then only some do.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Sep 5, 2021)

arroncx said:


> Tricky one; Ive been on Reason since version 1 : there really isn't a lot in here in the new update im interested in : the new sampler is never going to be as good as Kontakt, the changes to Combinator are nice, but not awesome, and the graphics improvements won't make my tracks sound any better. These days I use Reason as a rack inside Cubase, so in that context, none of the changes are really an advantage to me. I think I'll stay on 11 for as long as possible. Id have loved video support, VST3 support etc. I did wonder if it the end for Reason as I DAW when they moved to subscription, and rack plugins. Maybe they don't see Reason as DAW anymore, and they are just an instrument marketplace and subscription service ?


Exactly this. Reason 11 was a real big update, the rack plugin and all the included new players and extension after long comparision for me really worth to get the studio version.

But 129 for an update of the combinator and nicer GUI ? No, maybe 13 or 14 again (if they dont change to subscription completely). If they had at least something throwing in like Friction that has been mentioned before or a new player or whatever but for me this makes no sense at all.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Sep 5, 2021)

I'm underwhelmed but expecting to see a bit more happen in point updates.


----------



## Tren (Sep 5, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Reason is not a DAW to me…it’s a plethora of virtual instruments….and offers amazing value for 129


Reason doesn't cost $129, the upgrade costs $129 - for you, because you already own it and the vast majority of the stuff that the latest version includes. So, you aren't paying for Reason. You're paying for whatever the upgrade delivers at that price point.

That is what you have to factor into your value estimation. Not the entire DAW.

To someone who doesn't own Reason 11, or any older version, the price of entry is $399.

Komplete 13 was $325 during the recent sale, and it's already September 5th. The Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales are going to start in another 1.5 months, or so.

So you tell me, is a bunch of redundant synths and FX deliver more value than the upgrade from Komplete to Komplete Ultimate or Komplete Ultimate Collector's Edition? Does it even deliver as much value as base Komplete 13, frankly?

If Reason Studios wants to play in that market, they're going to have to figure out a way to compete with and outvalue competitors like Native Instruments, Arturia, IKM and others in a market where MSRPs are almost ignorable due to the abundance of discount promotions that are thrown around - yearly, like clockwork.

Reason's issue is not getting existing users to use it, anyways. Most of your guys already feel locked in, so even if you don't upgrade every version they're pretty confident they can get you eventually. They know this. They've made this pretty clear in the Reason+ announcement.


----------



## Tren (Sep 5, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I‘m sure if they looked harder at that expenditure they could afford 129 for an upgrade.
> 
> I’ve not Drunk alcohol for over 6 months…I haven’t eaten a takeaway for 8 months….
> 
> ...


The oxymoronic level of this reply, and the ignorance underlying it, is pretty staggering.

I could say "Skip Apple Music and you can upgrade Reason every year," but that would just be replacing one avenue of monetary waste for another.

It's [honestly] good that you have saved money by eliminating waste spending into Alcohol and Junk Food, but that doesn't make wasting it on a piece of software any less bad.

I'm quite sure I'd get more out of $129-worth of burgers over a span of a year than a R11 -> 12 upgrade.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 5, 2021)

Tren said:


> I'm quite sure I'd get more out of $129-worth of burgers over a span of a year than a R11 -> 12 upgrade.


The oxymoronic level of this reply, and the ignorance underlying it, is pretty staggering.

Burgers contain saturated fat and contribute to higher levels of obesity. Meat production is a fundamental contributor towards climate change.

The world health organisation suggests a reduction in meat consumption is good for the body and good for the environment.

Reason 12 is a bit of music software that could aid creativity, thus improving mental health.

It costs $114 form JRR Shop….upgrade or don’t upgrade….support the developer or don’t…or eat junk food…..at least one of these is the healthier option.

😂


----------



## easyrider (Sep 5, 2021)

Tren said:


> Komplete 13 was $325 during the recent sale, and it's already September 5th. The Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales are going to start in another 1.5 months, or so.
> 
> So you tell me, is a bunch of redundant synths and FX deliver more value than the upgrade from Komplete to Komplete Ultimate or Komplete Ultimate Collector's Edition? Does it even deliver as much value as base Komplete 13, frankly?


Most say here on this very forum…that the majority of stuff in Komplete they never use….

So right there your argument is flawed….

Just because you think Reason contains redundant synths etc… doesn’t mean they don’t have value….

I’m guess if your happy using legacy string libraries that sound crap knock yourself with komplete…

😂


----------



## Braveheart (Sep 5, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I‘m sure if they looked harder at that expenditure they could afford 129 for an upgrade.
> 
> I’ve not Drunk alcohol for over 6 months…I haven’t eaten a takeaway for 8 months….
> 
> ...


When there’s so many deals all the time, 129$ is a big waste of money if you don’t get enough for your money. It means putting away another purchase that would be more useful. And it means working a certain amount of time for nothing and receiving that salary for nothing if it proves not useful.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 5, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> When there’s so many deals all the time, 129$ is a big waste of money if you don’t get enough for your money. It means putting away another purchase that would be more useful. And it means working a certain amount of time for nothing and receiving that salary for nothing if it proves not useful.


Then don’t buy it….but complaining about a DAW update and the developers charging for it is basically lame….


----------



## Technostica (Sep 5, 2021)

The consensus on KVR seems to be it is underwhelming and possibly over priced.
But I'm sure some people will find it a very useful update.
If you are heavily invested time wise in the platform, then maybe you will appreciate this more than the casual user.
It is an intriguing platform, but like many here I imagine, I already have enough tools that I haven't gone deeply into yet.
I'm more tempted to spend time with Reaktor than buy into yet another platform.


----------



## Tren (Sep 5, 2021)

easyrider said:


> The oxymoronic level of this reply, and the ignorance underlying it, is pretty staggering.


Maybe I should have used layman's terms. Oxymoronic means contradictory. Nothing in my post was contradictory, so you doing the "Touche" maneuver is... cute.


easyrider said:


> Burgers contain saturated fat and contribute to higher levels of obesity.


5'4" 135#. Not really worrying about that. You do you.


easyrider said:


> Meat production is a fundamental contributor towards climate change.


So does modern medicine. Should we get rid of that, as well?


easyrider said:


> The world health organisation suggests a reduction in meat consumption is good for the body and good for the environment.


Okay. But how much meat is $129 worth of burgers over the course of a year?


easyrider said:


> Reason 12 is a bit of music software that could aid creativity, thus improving mental health.


Yes, short term... When you get it and the happy hormones kick in. Not so much if you realize later that you threw that money away. It just depends on what side of that you eventually land.

Some people think it's worth the risk spending it - you certainly do.

I don't.


easyrider said:


> It costs $114 form JRR Shop….


So much better! It's almost like those people who think something is priced so much better because it's $128.99 instead of $129.00.

I am starting to understand you a little better, though (not meant to be insulting, truly).


easyrider said:


> upgrade or don’t upgrade….


No.


easyrider said:


> support the developer or don’t…


I'm not Software Development Red Cross. You can continue that unhealthy relationship with the corporate world. Not my thing.


easyrider said:


> or eat junk food…..


#Salivating


easyrider said:


> at least one of these is the healthier option.


Or perhaps neither is healthier than the other - just in different ways.


----------



## shropshirelad (Sep 5, 2021)

Tren said:


> So much better! It's almost like those people who think something is priced so much better because it's $128.99 instead of $129.00.


It actually is a lot better for those of us in the UK. To buy from Reason Studios direct is £129 - to buy from JRR in $$$ is £82, a most worthwhile saving of £47 (about $65 or the cost of a Spitfire Abbey Road add-on).


----------



## RogiervG (Sep 5, 2021)

look, they've set the price, they've set the features for this version
You either go with it, or decline on it. No need to have a pointless discussion about pricing schemes.
Better do a feature discussion, since that is what you are or aren't going to use.


----------



## shropshirelad (Sep 5, 2021)

RogiervG said:


> look, they've set the price, they've set the features for this version
> You either go with it, or decline on it. No need to have a pointless discussion about pricing schemes.
> Better do a feature discussion, since that is what you are or aren't going to use.


The best feature for me is that I can finally see the blooming' thing!


----------



## easyrider (Sep 5, 2021)

Tren said:


> Maybe I should have used layman's terms. Oxymoronic means contradictory. Nothing in my post was contradictory, so you doing the "Touche" maneuver is... cute.


You then went on to say Komplete was better value….when the majority don’t use the stuff that’s in it….


Tren said:


> 5'4" 135#. Not really worrying about that. You do you.


Its not all about you….


Tren said:


> So does modern medicine. Should we get rid of that, as well?


Modern medicine saves lives…eating meat can be completely eradicated and would only benefit the population.


Tren said:


> Okay. But how much meat is $129 worth of burgers over the course of a year?


An enormous amount when you consider the population of the world who stuff it into their faces….


Tren said:


> Yes, short term... When you get it and the happy hormones kick in. Not so much if you realize later that you threw that money away. It just depends on what side of that you eventually land.


Reason 11 will no longer be supported so in the long run you’re money won’t be wasted.


Tren said:


> Some people think it's worth the risk spending it - you certainly do.
> 
> I don't.


Fine…then don’t upgrade….


Tren said:


> So much better! It's almost like those people who think something is priced so much better because it's $128.99 instead of $129.00.


Its £80 in the UK when buying in dollars…that’s a £50 saving…a fair whack of cash to save….



Tren said:


> I'm not Software Development Red Cross. You can continue that unhealthy relationship with the corporate world. Not my thing.


So you have completely disengaged with the capitalist model And live a pastoral existence ?

Im guessing not…

If you don’t want to pay for software download it illegally…..software companies have employees and these people need paying…I don’t mind spending my money to support developers I enjoy.


----------



## el-bo (Sep 5, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Modern medicine saves lives…eating meat can be completely eradicated and would only benefit the population.



...and the non-human animal population, also. WOOT!!


----------



## kitekrazy (Sep 5, 2021)

It's clumsy as a DAW. I've had a license since 4. I rarely open it but I will still probably buy 12.


----------



## Tren (Sep 7, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Modern medicine saves lives…eating meat can be completely eradicated and would only benefit the population.





el-bo said:


> ...and the non-human animal population, also. WOOT!!


Increasing the carbon footprint of life on the planet by a staggering degree - never mind the machines etc. that we have to manufacture (and everything that goes into that) to create, transport and run it.

That’s certainly a virtuous position to take, but I think science is more objective than subjective and someone is going to ask those “awful” questions sooner or later - and demand answers.

because telling a healthy person that eating a burger is bad for the environment comes across as hypocritical when you’re running MRI machines on 80+ year old people, for example.

Also, ask the test chimps, mice, etc. if they’re “throwing their hands up.”

Eradicate eating meat. Bless.


----------



## el-bo (Sep 8, 2021)

Tren said:


> Increasing the carbon footprint of life on the planet by a staggering degree - never mind the machines etc. that we have to manufacture (and everything that goes into that) to create, transport and run it.
> 
> That’s certainly a virtuous position to take, but I think science is more objective than subjective and someone is going to ask those “awful” questions sooner or later - and demand answers.
> 
> ...


As important as I believe animal-rights and the environment to be (and as much as I love a good off-topic), this just isn't the thread


----------



## allen-garvey (Sep 8, 2021)

Reason Studios have published their roadmap up until Jan https://www.reasonstudios.com/blog/roadmap-for-reason . I've been enjoying the new transparency. I'm also surprised on how quickly they plan to support M1, as it's only slightly behind Bitwig, Reaper and FL Studio and before Cubase, Ableton, Studio One have even announced anything.


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 8, 2021)

allen-garvey said:


> Reason Studios have published their roadmap up until Jan https://www.reasonstudios.com/blog/roadmap-for-reason . I've been enjoying the new transparency. I'm also surprised on how quickly they plan to support M1, as it's only slightly behind Bitwig, Reaper and FL Studio and before Cubase, Ableton, Studio One have even announced anything.


That's an ambitious plan. Unless they are already well along on each of those projects, releasing one of them per month for several months running is a tall order. I predict that they fall behind this schedule.


----------



## Leighbeater (Sep 8, 2021)

Maybe hunt around for an old version? - they have an excellent upgrade policy

I upgraded from R8 so there is plenty of upgrade for me for the $99 (I got on sale a couple of months ago). Its not my main DAW but its always refreshing to mess around in.


----------



## Technostica (Sep 9, 2021)

allen-garvey said:


> Reason Studios have published their roadmap up until Jan https://www.reasonstudios.com/blog/roadmap-for-reason . I've been enjoying the new transparency.



“Reason+ subscribers will get these as part of their subscription and the plan is to deliver them as free point upgrades to Reason 12 owners too.”

The use of the word plan is slightly worrying as it suggests that this is not guaranteed yet.


----------

